# Telemann Catalog



## Morania (May 4, 2017)

I'm trying to digitize my record collection and would like to list my recordings in catalog order. I ran into a block with one of my obscure Telemann recordings.
Without extreme details, I have three concertos that are listed in most of the online searches but the movements do not match on two of them. I found a complete TWV Catalog in French and no luck there. I did find one of the three in here by way of the movement titles. 
The best way to tackle this is to here what your suggestions might be and go from there. Keep in mind that I can't put up any images until I have my ten posts.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Perhaps this will help you a bit.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...lemann&work=&performer=&medium=CD&label=&cat=


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Morania said:


> I'm trying to digitize my record collection and would like to list my recordings in catalog order. I ran into a block with one of my obscure Telemann recordings.
> Without extreme details, I have three concertos that are listed in most of the online searches but the movements do not match on two of them. I found a complete TWV Catalog in French and no luck there. I did find one of the three in here by way of the movement titles.
> The best way to tackle this is to here what your suggestions might be and go from there. Keep in mind that I can't put up any images until I have my ten posts.


Digitizing, or more properly stated, computerizing Classical Music is difficult. Many of the recordings sold in small numbers and the recognition software, which was designed with pop music in mind, struggles with it. Throw in a relatively obscure and very fecund composer such as Telemann and some issues are bond to arise


----------



## Morania (May 4, 2017)

I'm not using any software. I'm recording them directly to my hard drive and listing them in Media Monkey. Most of the albums and CDs do a good job of providing historical information but my budget discs and the decades old records, not so much.

I may have to listen to samples from various music sales sites until I find them. But that said.......what is this recognition software you speak of?


----------



## Morania (May 4, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Perhaps this will help you a bit.


Yes, thank you. This is one that I stumbled on. It's helping me with a collection of Trios and Solos that are on the platter now.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

What are the specific albums you're having trouble with? It's possible that someone here has the info you need.

I feel your pain... I go through similar frustrations in trying to have as much information as possible.


----------



## Morania (May 4, 2017)

I'm not allowed to upload images yet. It a 1984 CD from Archiv Produktion- Wassermusik and 3 Konzerte. I've emailed the folks at Deutsche Gramaphone to see if they had anything.

Specifically, the compositions are the Concerto in F Major and A minor. They are both for 2 recorders, 2 oboes, and two each of strings, really an octet. All of the clues point to the listed concertos but the movements of these do not match those of the ones I found online. Using the movement titles, I was able to identify the third, the B-flat major with some certainty.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I have that very Archiv album and indeed those concerti are difficult to pin down with a TWV number. IMO, you can either go to a music library that has the complete set of TWV with either incipits scores of the start of each movement or the complete movements scored or (2) contact Reinhard Goebel. DG wouldn't know but the conductor may and he should still be alive.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Is this not it?
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG+Archiv/E4137882
This page describes the F major and A minor concertos as TWV 44:41 and TWV 44:42, respectively.

http://imslp.org/wiki/Concerto_à_7_in_F_major,_TWV_44:41_(Telemann,_Georg_Philipp)
http://imslp.org/wiki/Concerto_à_7_in_A_minor,_TWV_44:42_(Telemann,_Georg_Philipp)


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> Is this not it?
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG+Archiv/E4137882
> This page describes the F major and A minor concertos as TWV 44:41 and TWV 44:42, respectively.
> 
> ...


Whoa! That's the album I have. I wonder where they got the TWV numbers from. Although maybe it's because they call those 2 "septets" rather than the album's "concertos" and that's how they are catagorized.


----------



## Morania (May 4, 2017)

Nereffid said:


> Is this not it?
> 
> This page describes the F major and A minor concertos as TWV 44:41 and TWV 44:42, respectively.


I think it is. How did I miss that? Perhaps frustration blinded me. 
Now, were you able to search for that album specifically? I'll poke around that site in more detail for sure.


----------



## Morania (May 4, 2017)

Vasks said:


> Whoa! That's the album I have. I wonder where they got the TWV numbers from. Although maybe it's because they call those 2 "septets" rather than the album's "concertos" and that's how they are categorized.


I was using octets in my clues. I think the liner notes may have given me that idea, but the BC isn't considered a formal part of the ensemble according to the album in the webpage. Interesting.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Morania said:


> I think it is. How did I miss that? Perhaps frustration blinded me.
> Now, were you able to search for that album specifically? I'll poke around that site in more detail for sure.


What I actually did was a Google search for _telemann wassermusik goebel_, and I tried a few of the results to see if they provided TWV numbers. On the 2nd page I found https://www.classicselect.com/produ...usica-antiqua-koln-goebel?variant=19589206278 and then confirmed this album in Presto.


----------



## Morania (May 4, 2017)

Vasks said:


> ............contact Reinhard Goebel. DG wouldn't know but the conductor may and he should still be alive.


That was one of my next schemes. I wonder if he'd think I was out of my head?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, I thank you Nereffid, even though I wasn't the one requesting the info. For nevertheless I can use it, as I keep a document that gives me info on all the pieces I have in my listening library and that includes TWV numbers.

And I promise not to punish your good deed. ;_)


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Just noticed the May post. If you put your disc into iTunes, it may sometimes give the TWV number even though the disc or booklet does not have it. It is the software they all use for ID, I forget its name.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tero said:


> Just noticed the May post. If you put your disc into iTunes, it may sometimes give the TWV number even though the disc or booklet does not have it. It is the software they all use for ID, I forget its name.


One has to have iTunes though.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

You'll manage without Telemann:tiphat:


----------



## Morania (May 4, 2017)

I wanted to take a moment to thank everyone for the good help. This thread alone has assisted me with other composers as I press on in my project.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Tero said:


> Just noticed the May post. If you put your disc into iTunes, it may sometimes give the TWV number even though the disc or booklet does not have it. It is the software they all use for ID, I forget its name.





Pugg said:


> One has to have iTunes though.


The service that provides the CD/track information is called Gracenote. It's not exclusive to iTunes, but it is an expensive service so I presume only the big players like Apple can afford to integrate it into their software.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Taplow said:


> The service that provides the CD/track information is called Gracenote. It's not exclusive to iTunes, but it is an expensive service so I presume only the big players like Apple can afford to integrate it into their software.


I stay with my CD / DVD / Vinyl collection .


----------

